# Lighting with a timer



## Ralph_the_plecostomus (Jan 7, 2010)

In my Tetra 10 gallon, I have an O, a large Pleco, and some shrimps.

I was wondering, since I bought a new fancy On/Off automated timer for the light, what time it should come on, and when it should go off.

Should I try to regulate it with sunrise/sunset in my area? Or should it be different?

I currently have 2 Aponogeton bulbs that I am trying to grow in the tank (although my O likes to re-arrange the tank at night)

I currently have the light set to be on for roughly 10 hours during the daytime, but would appreciate any experience with this subject.

Thank you!


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

10hrs is fine. If you start growing algae, reduce the photoperiod by 2 hours. 

The first thing you need to concern yourself with is rehoming your fish. Both of those fish need a huge tank, and your 10g is far too small for either one. not to mention the extreme bio-load produced by both of those filthy fish. 
Also, the "O" will likely eat your shrimp.


----------



## Ralph_the_plecostomus (Jan 7, 2010)

Rehoming is definitely in the works, was told 10g would be fine for a little while (I know this was a bad idea, I've been reading up on Oscar care.)

The shrimp were intended to be a snack for the O, so no problems there, there are only 3 of them.

Thank you for the answer


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

10hrs is great, I use a timer w/ 10hr day cycle and I set it to come on at 10am and off at 8pm( work 6am-3pm so makes sense to me) so they get their 10 hours and you get your enjoyment.


----------



## thbrewst (Jan 12, 2010)

I am in the same experiment phase with lights on a timer. I do not have live plants.

The tank itself is in a pretty dark spot in the house, so if their light is not on they will be in fairly dark conditions all the time (think basement with faint light coming through small windows far away from the tank). I work standard hours and then hang with the kiddies until they are in bed at ~8:30, then head down to the 'man cave'. 

I currently have the light come on for about 2 hours in the morning (8-10am), then off until about 4-11pm.
- Are they getting enough light?
- Does having the light go on/off twice in the day, screw up their body clocks?
- Is lighting really that important to the fish, or should I light as much as I want as long as algae is not a problem?

As always, thanks for the insight.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Ralph - your lighting is fine, but your fish will soon not be fine.

thbrewst - From what I have read and heard, as long as your don't like live plants, the light can be on as long or as little as you like. So 2 hours in the morning and 7 at night should be fine as long as you don't start growing to much algea.


----------

